# A Real Gold Digger, Honeybee on Sunflower Video



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

We only got a few sunflowers this year. I was able to get some video of a very yellow-powdered bee sipping nectar from a medium sized blossom.
http://solarbeez.com/2012/09/29/going-deep-for-gold/


----------



## beequeensro (Dec 14, 2010)

A close and clear take of that yellow pollen -powdered bee. Congratulations.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Neat. I usually only see one bee on a flower here. If a second bee wants to work that flower the first one usually leaves. What about sunflowers? Do they only get visited by one bee at a time?


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

_A close and clear take of that yellow pollen -powdered bee. Congratulations. _

Thank you. It was weird that the pollen was all over that bee's body without any in her 'pollen baskets.' I wanted to follow her to my hives but once she left, I lost her. Not sure she was one of mine.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Neat. I usually only see one bee on a flower here. If a second bee wants to work that flower the first one usually leaves. What about sunflowers? Do they only get visited by one bee at a time?


I don't know...I only had the one bee at a time when I was shooting the video. When I was growing sunflowers before, I wasn't keeping bees, so I wasn't very observant. Next year I'm growing lots more.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Neat. I usually only see one bee on a flower here. If a second bee wants to work that flower the first one usually leaves. What about sunflowers? Do they only get visited by one bee at a time?


I was going through some older photos on my ipod. I found a picture of SIX bees on one St. John's Wort blossom. It was taken close up with the ipod and very fuzzy. This year the most bees I had on that flower was only three, but it does show that more than one bee can work a flower at the same time. I had forgotten about that.


----------

